# Any 2010 Deer Pics?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody is shooting anything up there in North Dakota? I always look forward to the pics every year but so far there have not been alot. We start hunting here in South Dakota on saturday and I hope to be posting a buck pic that night! Lets see em if you got em boys!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I posted this on a thread a couple days ago, but I'll post another pic to start this thread out. I bumped this bruiser off near my farmstead 14 miles NE of Devils Lake.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

we both decided to not gun hunt this year. both were shot on our own land. mine was about 24 yards hers was about 18. muzzy 100's.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

154 5/8 gross score, 146 5/8 net. My biggest to date!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

When gun season opened on Friday I decided to sit overlooking some land that I had a good buck on my trail camera. In the pics he looked like about 130-140. I sat there for 6 hours not seeing much of anything, I thought my patience might turn out fruitless. Then right at sundown I heard some shooting on the land next to me and the buck I was waiting for finally popped out of a slough and headed my way. Buck fever kind of took over as I missed the first couple shots. As he got closer to me he stopped and I was able to get a good shot and he dropped. As I walked up to him I was shocked at how big he was, not only his rack but his body size as well. By far the biggest deer I have ever got, dressed out well over 200 pounds, 7x9 rack gross scores 170". He had a torn ear and was blind in one eye, an old warrior for sure. The taxidermist aged him at 6-1/2 years.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

must be a crappy camear if you only came up with 130-140 oke: oke: . nice buck :thumb:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I couldn't see some of his tines on the pics.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Very nice deer everyone! Thanks for posting them up. Love the brow tines on that buck NDterminator!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of my rifle buck. A pretty decent 4x4. I am happy with the deer. It was one of three bucks that came out of the same push of a grove of trees. The other two were bigger, but I didn't have decent shots at them. This one presented me with a broadside 70 yard shot. To make it even sweeter, my 6 year old son was helping walk the trees. See the missing eye? It's in a specimen jar in my son's room. He is a typical curious little boy! (he also took these photos)










Here was a pair of interlocked bucks that I stumbled across the 2nd weekend of the season. All that was left was what you see, and the spines. The rest was cleaned up by coyotes and birds. Initially I thought it was a shed, and then as I got closer discovered it was much more than that.

I got my tags for these guys tonight from the game warden. I asked him how long he thinks they may have been laying there, and he said maybe since September. I am pretty lucky to have been the first to find them! I plan on doing a European mount on these guys. One is a 5x5 and the other is a 5x6.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

great find


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

SoDak archery.
Illinois archery.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nice bucks-Duck. your living proof that even an old blind guy can shoot :beer: :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Here is a picture of my rifle buck. A pretty decent 4x4. I am happy with the deer. It was one of three bucks that came out of the same push of a grove of trees. The other two were bigger, but I didn't have decent shots at them. This one presented me with a broadside 70 yard shot. To make it even sweeter, my 6 year old son was helping walk the trees. See the missing eye? It's in a specimen jar in my son's room. He is a typical curious little boy! (he also took these photos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man alive Fallguy, if you consider that to be just a pretty decent 4 point, I salute you Don Corleone! :beer:

Those locked racks look to be some serious bucks, did you score them?

I tell you what, I flat out love the big heavy racked bucks ND produces. There are some bucks pics posted up here the likes of which guys in some other states will never see, let alone take in their life... :thumb:


----------



## jclaushunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Shot this 8 point opening day south of Carrington. Scored 146 at Scheels.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

NDTerminator

No I haven't scored them yet. I've never done any scoring on antlers so I will have to learn. I really haven't messed with the racks yet because I didn't want to mess with them until Rankin took a look at them so he could tell I didn't illegally take them. I went to his house last night and he issued me the tags for them. Now I will start to clean them up and get them ready to european mount. I wanted to try to keep them locked during the boiling, but not sure if that will be possible. I worry that unlocking them may not allow me to relock them up. What do you think?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Could be tough to boil them still locked together. Maybe the nearest college's Biology Dept has a beetle tank (I'm sure not the proper terminology). I would bet NDSU or Valley City have them. Those little suckers would clean them up slick as a whistle in a couple days...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I graduated from VCSU. Maybe I should call one of my old professors and see huh?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Drop them in a river to clean them up. Just put a small cable on them and tie it to a tree. That will clean them up easily.

As far as scoring the bucks I was messing around on my android new phone and saw several apps for scoring deer racks. I thought that would be cool. I was looking for a hunting journal and there were a few but I am not sure. Just googling it sounds like the i phone has ijournal that works well but there was not any reviews for the android version.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Nov 11. Scores 162 with 11 typical points


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Got mine this morning....


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

And my wife got a 4 X 5 with a drop tine last week, spotted and stocked all by herself.








and my son got his on opening day.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

I took this buck Saturday morning here in WI.










We had a good opening morning! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

WOW!!!! That's a truckfull :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you did indeed :thumb:


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

Decent public land buck taken last day of my hunt!


----------



## Shipley79 (Nov 25, 2010)

PA 8 point!


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

dc240- great buck! I saw your pics on Gussy's sight. I am considering a trip with Jeff. What have your experieces been?


----------



## jclaushunter (Sep 16, 2009)

My first muzzleloader buck 4x4 scored 143


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

WINDSOR said:


> dc240- great buck! I saw your pics on Gussy's sight. I am considering a trip with Jeff. What have your experieces been?


He's young and agressive. Has some great bucks held over for next year. If more of his hunters were to hold out he would show a 160 average. Alot of his hunters come from out east and end up killing the first 130 inch buck they see. All his stands will have at least one buck of 150 inches or he wont hunt it. Great guy also.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)




----------

